# Regular expressions in VIM



## Erratus (Jun 27, 2010)

Which flavour of regular expressions (like POSIX ERE; PCRE; Perl ...) does VIM use strictly?
Or does Vi IMproved 7.2 has it's own flavour/mixture?


----------



## darkshadow (Jun 27, 2010)

as I know vim support perl regx


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it's PCRE, at least so it seams....
When I tried to use Perl Regex, they didn't work


----------



## darkshadow (Jun 28, 2010)

I think they have there own http://www.softpanorama.org/Editors/Vimorama/vim_regular_expressions.shtml , I use vim as regular  editor I found it great in regx search/replace


> The syntax in VIM is slightly different then in Perl, but is pretty close.  This makes Perl regular expression examples relevant to VIM users.


like you should add \+
if you wana get use to  vim do the following :
1- copy this directory to home /usr/locate/share/vim/vim71/tutor
2- start reading one by one and practice 
that how I learned vim


----------

